# Sounds like a bargain.....



## Capt Lightning (Aug 29, 2016)

Not sure whether this comes under Photography or Humour....


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 29, 2016)

What a deal!  What's a bag of carrots?  About 60 pence?


----------

